# Who knew Bill Belichick could be so...eloquent?



## Thomas Veil

Anyone who's familiar with the Patriots' coach knows that if you ask him a question in a post-game press conference, you'll get a terse, mumbled, bored-looking response. Guy must be great at parties, we all joke.

Well, next time you're at a party with Bill, ask him for his thoughts about long snappers.









						Bill Belichick answers long snapper question with 9-minute, 1,500-word football history lecture
					

Bill Belichick, football historian.




					sports.yahoo.com
				




I guess you just have to approach him on the right subject.


----------



## Herdfan

ESPN did a show called _The Two Bills_. It is mainly about He and Bill Parcels run to the SB with the Giants. BB was the DC and there are several clips of him talking to players, diagramming plays etc. It shows a whole different side of "the hoodie".


----------

